# Dooly county?



## Tommy12 (Nov 6, 2005)

Has anyone hunted Dooly county? I will be leaving Thursday and staying a whole week, just wondering if the activity is picking up.


----------



## Deano (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah I just got back from dooly, shot a pretty nice 8pt sat morning he wasn't chasing a doe just walking the edge of hardwoods and thick pines going back to bed .but I did see some smaller bucks chasing so I think thrusday is a good time to be back down ,I think it's suppose to cool off a little bit thrusday or friday .That should get the big ones moving more,I'am going back down thrusday afternoon and going to stay until next wed or thrus. where are you hunting in dooly ?


----------



## redpredator (Nov 7, 2005)

*Dooly*

Hunted Thurs. Fri. Sat. Sun. Saw Several Deer Most Of The Activity Was In The Afternoon.very Dry Conditions.food Plots Look Like The Need A Drink.seen Two Small Bucks Hocks Were Not Black And Coming Out Before The Does We Saw.not Intrested In The Does At All.found A Couple Small Scrapes.most Of The Time Our Deer Have Been Fighting By Now Antlers Pretty Broken Up.but Not This Weekend.killed Four Hogs Off The Food Plots.hunting On State Rd. 230 Between Hawkinsville And Unadilla.good Luck This Weekend Still Undecide If We Are Going.


----------



## Tommy12 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Dooly county*

We also hunt off of hwy 230. We have 125 acres that we lease from Redhawk plantation. I have not been down yet this season,I am waiting for the right time. Hopefully its this weekend or the next.


----------



## redpredator (Nov 7, 2005)

*475 Acres*

We Also Lease From Redhawk. Camping At The Camp Site By Posey Rd.past Weekend Was Our First Time This Season.been There For Six Years Now.come By Sometime.


----------



## curtisj (Nov 7, 2005)

Shot a fairly good 7 point Friday morning.  It came out about 6:15 Friday morning chasing a doe in the food plot.  I heard him grunt then I saw them both run into the food plot.  I think it's about getting time.  Hope we can get some cooler weather.


----------



## Tommy12 (Nov 7, 2005)

redpredator said:
			
		

> We Also Lease From Redhawk. Camping At The Camp Site By Posey Rd.past Weekend Was Our First Time This Season.been There For Six Years Now.come By Sometime.



I also camp @ Posey Rd. This is my first year. My name is Tommy Garrett,and I will be down this weekend. I am looking foward to camping with you. I lease the 125 acres behind camp. Have you had alot of success in your club? Are you in Mr. Nelsons club?


----------



## redpredator (Nov 8, 2005)

*Mr. Nelson?*

Yes, Me And Will Have Hunted Together For Quite Sometime.this Is Our 6th Season In Dooly.you Have The New Trailer Right By Wills.another One Of Our Memebers Should Be At Camp This Weekend When You Get There.his Name Is Brian Harris.goes By Ofdtruckie On Here.two Years Ago A Fellow Killed A Huge 9 Point Off Your Property.i Dont Recall Anyone Hunting There Last Year.we Hunt The Property That Starts Right By Camp And Runs All The Way To The Bridge On  State Rd.230.novemeber Is Always The Best Time Down There Next Three Weekends Should Be Good.see You At Camp.my Name Is Joe.


----------



## Harvester (Nov 8, 2005)

Havent seen any activity yet but wont be long


 Red and Tommy, I live 10 miles away and wAS WANDERING WHATS(caps sorry) up with the blocked road between Posey and cinderella. Bridge out or something? Pm me when ya up/down this way.


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 8, 2005)

Ofdtruckie is on his way wed. around 2 p.m.See the cold front coming so the deer should start getting frisky.Hey redpred tell that boss of yours you need to leave early for some fellowship with your favorite florida bud.Been a while since we sat and told some lies around the campfire.Looking forward to it.Oh keep your cell on I might need some phone advice on caping that big un I'm gonna shoot.


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 14, 2005)

Ruts on for sure get there.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Nov 14, 2005)

Truckie: How would you know.....You are back in Florida, should be in your stand right now and not out mowing.....Get back up there and kill something...BIG.  By the way, your truck drives nice and yes were are still suffering here with the sounds of bagpipes


----------



## Tommy12 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Brian, did you see anything Sunday morning? We did not hunt, we decided to cut for the hut. We will be back Wensday night.See you there.


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 14, 2005)

Tommy you should have stayed.Tim the one with the big voice killed a big eight they were running the does hard.See ya thursday.Gio I wouldn't trust my truck with anyone else but you .Hope you burn one even without me.Someone needs to stick a knife in that bagpipe. See ya after thanksgiving after I kill that mossy cod.


----------

